# Relocating to Cleveland



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

My other got a new job at Hyland Software in Cleveland. We are going to be moving up there within the next three months. I will be back and forth for quite a while. I wanted to extend an offer to the SWOAPErs. I thought maybe people could make a long weekend trip out of it and stay at my (future) house (or hotel if you'd be more comfortable) and go LFS-ing. I like the SWOAPErs I've met so far and want to stay involved down here, but realize the monotony of the same LFS day after day. Come visit me and check out some new ones.

If anyone would be interested in doing this, let me know. Obviously, I don't have the house yet and am still down here in Centerville. I just want to see if there is any interest in it at all.


Cleveland - 3 minutes away
Pittsburgh - 2 hours away
Erie PA - 1.5 hours away
Toledo - 1.5 hours away
Detroit - 2.5 hours away


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm always up for a trip to check out some new LFS! 

Rob and I were talking about taking a trip to the Cleveland/Pittsburgh area just the other day. I think All Oddball Aquatics is near Pittsburgh so we may be able to coordinate a trip after the holidays (though you may not be there yet) or in the Spring.

If we plan the trip well, we may be able to have a mini-meeting between SWOAPE and PAPAS (Pittsburgh Area Planted Aquaria Society). I think they usually meet earlier in the month than we do so if there is enough interest (2-3 people) I can contact Cavan and try to set something up.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh and hey, I wondered if it'd be alright to stay a member of SWOAPE. I'll even say please. I'll be down here a lot with family and school and friends and whatever else I can think of that might justify a drive back down. NEOAPE sounds too much like a modernistic primate. I will contribute in what ways I can. Please?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

duchessren said:


> I wondered if it'd be alright to stay a member of SWOAPE. I'll even say please.


I suppose we could take a vote on it at the next meeting. Hopefully you will be able to make the next meeting...your vote may be the tie breaker  Seriously though, SWOAPE is open to pretty much anyone who is interested and within driving range.



duchessren said:


> NEOAPE sounds too much like a modernistic primate. I will contribute in what ways I can. Please?


It does sound strange but it sure would be cool to get another club started up in the Cleveland area! I'm sure Buckeyemolded would be interested in a Cleveland club and Burks may not find Cleveland too far of a drive either, depending on whether you will be on the east or west side. Burks had mentioned driving down here in the spring (I think) to attend a meeting once.


----------

